# Should i get The Sims 3? Is it a good game?



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

let me know!!!!!


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea it is
stay away from MY sims that game fails


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Rent it first, see if you like it.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Rent it first, see if you like it.


You cant rent a PC game


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> yea it is
> stay away from MY sims that game fails


LOL ya i know i made that mistake getting "My sims" for NDS


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh right, how stupid of me >_>

Meh, I heard it was good, I'd get it if you like the Sims.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Oh right, how stupid of me >_>
> 
> Meh, I heard it was good, I'd get it if you like the Sims.


well i'm just asking cause i didnt like "My Sims" and "The Sims 2" for Nintendo DS


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2009)

DS Versions? Those suck! Sim games are meant for PC, and yes Sims 3 is beyond good.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> DS Versions? Those suck! Sim games are meant for PC, and yes Sims 3 is beyond good.


LOL ya i know the DS versions suck.... well i just downloaded it on my R4 so i didnt waste any money.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where i cant get it used in Canada? or cheeper?


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 26, 2009)

any other opinons on the game?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 26, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii version was okay. otherwise he's right


----------



## Away236 (Jul 27, 2009)

wonder if it's good on mac


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

It's great, just make sure your computer can run it.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> It's great, just make sure your computer can run it.


well i have a lap top and its HP and it's Windows Vista? thats all i know off my head .. is that good?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> wonder if it's good on mac


me too. I hope it is.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? isent it the same game on Vista and Mac?


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's just compatible on both.
I've played demos of the game on an imac in the apple store and it runs really smoothly.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

any other opinions on the game?


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't talk about ROMS due to it is illegeal to download them and even use them.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever and your changeing the topic


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I are not. R4 use ROMS which are illegeal downloading of games and often people sell them or use them in bad ways.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not? you dont know know to write... and i know your right


----------



## Walshaldo (Jul 27, 2009)

It's A Good Game.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

Walshaldo said:
			
		

> It's A Good Game.


good


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 27, 2009)

i never liked the sims, so don't ask me...


Edit line---
Only game worth while sim-wise is my sim's kingdom, and i sold that back to the store after I beat it.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, It's a great game!


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2009)

I have it its excellent. My Sims Fails big time tho


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

If your computer is not updated properly, if you need a new video card, and if you don't have enough RAM, then do NOT get it. Only get it if you know that your computer reaches the requirements.

Sure looks fun though.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep. Its the only time you can control another human being.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> If your computer is not updated properly, if you need a new video card, and if you don't have enough RAM, then do NOT get it. Only get it if you know that your computer reaches the requirements.
> 
> Sure looks fun though.


ya i'm pretty sure it reaches the requirements, i think but is already updated but just in case how do you do it?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.gamesforum.ca/showthread.php?t=74369


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://www.gamesforum.ca/showthread.php?t=74369


i did that i'm just not sure about the video card i dont think in directx it says anything about that...


----------



## PaJami (Jul 27, 2009)

Truefully, I got pretty bored with the Sims. For the first few days, I loved it. But soon after, I just stopped playing it. Every once in a while, I'll create a person (which I find to be a lot of fun), but I never really played the game itself too much. Overall, it's pretty good, but I personally got bored with it.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Truefully, I got pretty bored with the Sims. For the first few days, I loved it. But soon after, I just stopped playing it. Every once in a while, I'll create a person (which I find to be a lot of fun), but I never really played the game itself too much. Overall, it's pretty good, but I personally got bored with it.


Did you try The Sims 3? or a different sims game?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, yes this was the Sims 3. I've also played Mysims and Mysims Kingdom. I don't know, I guess I have different tastes. It's a good game, but I just didn't like it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya  Mysims and Mysims Kingdom suck there boring


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, It's a great game


----------



## Niall (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah It's great!


----------



## Conor (Jul 27, 2009)

One of my friends got it and he was quite happy he got it, a few days later I asked him when he last played it and he said ''the day i got it''.
From that I can tell its a game your excited about at first but after a while get very boring.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> One of my friends got it and he was quite happy he got it, a few days later I asked him when he last played it and he said ''the day i got it''.
> From that I can tell its a game your excited about at first but after a while get very boring.


That happened in Sims 2


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

EPIC said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well The Sims 3 is suppose to be better


----------



## Kiley (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah its good...
and YOUR ALIVE!


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Yeah its good...
> and YOUR ALIVE!


what do you mean "I'M ALIVE!!!" ?


----------



## Kiley (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVENT BEEN ON IN LIKE FOREVER...we used to be close )


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH LOL ya i know i had exam to do in school wana get together?


----------



## fitzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, get it.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

wheres the cheepest to buy it in canada?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it when you get it. 
I'm stuck with The Sims 2 and it crashes my computer after 20 mins.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoy it when you get it.
> I'm stuck with The Sims 2 and it crashes my computer after 20 mins.


Hopefully i'm getting it tomorrow.... and why does it crash yyour computer?


----------



## Kiley (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoy it when you get it.
> I'm stuck with The Sims 2 and it crashes my computer after 20 mins.


same >.<
but now it doesnt work on my new computer (mac) so i might get the sims 3


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might purposely destroy my PC, so my parents could buy a better one. I want The Sims 3 so bad.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD same
but i have to wait till winter *sigh*


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have windows XP  or windows vista?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 27, 2009)

EPIC said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still play that game for like 10 hours a day >.>


----------



## Miranda (Jul 27, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 27, 2009)

i have the sims 3 and i think it is a amazing game and i think you shuold get it if your comp has alot of memory it will not work if it doesent have enough memory it is so fun and kinda funny when you sims dies (lol) but im not gonna spoil it i think your should check out ur computers memory and if it is enough u should get that game!


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

Rhonda said:
			
		

> i have the sims 3 and i think it is a amazing game and i think you shuold get it if your comp has alot of memory it will not work if it doesent have enough memory it is so fun and kinda funny when you sims dies (lol) but im not gonna spoil it i think your should check out ur computers memory and if it is enough u should get that game!


i have Memory: 3062MB RAM is that enough?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Rhonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's surely enough.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD !  i was scared for a second


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, I think I got it wrong. I was thinking of The Sims 2.. mybad.

http://kotaku.com/5112216/here-are-your-sims-3-system-requirements

There's the requirements. :/


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> wheres the cheepest to buy it in canada?


Unfortunately, all retailers have to sell it at the same price, and you can't buy PC games used, so you're outta luck. It's still worth the $50 though. I bought it and figured out my computer can't run it. Since it was already opened, I couldn't return it. I was pretty ticked.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya i think i am safe.


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you buy your sims 3 game?


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 28, 2009)

any opinions?


----------



## Carm94 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm getting the game today!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 29, 2009)

I must disagree with you, I found MySims quite fun, to a point.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought it was fun for a while, but I got tired of it fast. My sister still plays it a lot though, so I guess its what you like.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jul 29, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i cant get it used in Canada? or cheeper?


itz called 

<big><big>ebay</big></big>


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the power to use ebay. >.>


----------

